# Upgrading Equipment



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

How can one determine when it is time to upgrade their equipment? I.e. when the arrows or limbs that you are using are holding you back as an archer.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I personally use two criteria. The first is when I shoot a good shot and it doesn't do what I expect it to, such as landing somewhere I didn't think it should, or it is clearly underpowered and costing me cast. 

The second is when I see something that looks really cool and awesome, and I just have to find out how cool and awesome it is.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

This is a great question, and one that is not always easy to answer.

I think the tendency by most archers is to err on the side of "I need better gear" when it's simply not the case. "I WANT better gear" is a legitimate reason, but need? Maybe not as much. 

Really, one of the few ways we can tell if we really need better gear is to try some better gear and see. A lot of times, more expensive equipment may look or feel better, but the results downrange are the same. But hey, we do this because we enjoy it, and if better equipment leads to more enjoyment, then who is to say it's wrong to get it - if one can afford to?

There are places where it's smart to spend money in this sport, and places where frankly it makes little or no difference at all. With experience, archers will eventually learn which is which.

Good risers, good sights, good arrows - all smart places to put your money.

Limbs, plungers and stabilizers? Meh. You won't see so much difference between one and the next. 

Fact is, top end gear from 20 or even 30 years ago will still out-shoot 99.999% of archers, so buying used gear that is of high quality, is always the smartest investment.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

erose said:


> How can one determine when it is time to upgrade their equipment? I.e. when the arrows or limbs that you are using are holding you back as an archer.


There are some questions best left unasked.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

My name is Jason and Im an addict. I relapsed 2 years ago and I've been gearing up ever since. I keep telling myself "ok thats the last thing I needed, now my set up is perfect." But then I go to a competition and I see a shiny on someone else's bow, and then Im in my hotel room on LAS buying a black and gold axcel and a gold beiter plunger because I think Ill shoot better if my accessories match my riser. If you're gonna gear up, do it in moderation. Unless you wanna end up dead in some backwater hotel in vegas with a stabilizer hanging out of one arm, lying in a pool of your own credit card debt.

That last part didnt actually happen...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

If we all waited until we could outshoot our bows, the bow companies would stop doing anything for recurve archery. I am doing my part to keep them developing and producing, how about the rest of you help me out :wink:


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Ten_Zen said:


> My name is Jason and Im an addict. I relapsed 2 years ago and I've been gearing up ever since. I keep telling myself "ok thats the last thing I needed, now my set up is perfect." But then I go to a competition and I see a shiny on someone else's bow, and then Im in my hotel room on LAS buying a black and gold axcel and a gold beiter plunger because I think Ill shoot better if my accessories match my riser. If you're gonna gear up, do it in moderation. Unless you wanna end up dead in some backwater hotel in vegas with a stabilizer hanging out of one arm, lying in a pool of your own credit card debt.
> 
> That last part didnt actually happen...


LOL Thats hysterical!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

bobnikon said:


> If we all waited until we could outshoot our bows, the bow companies would stop doing anything for recurve archery. I am doing my part to keep them developing and producing, how about the rest of you help me out :wink:


So true. I know that a Gilo G1 and a Beiter plunger probably won't make _me_ shoot any better than I do with my Hoyt GM and Shibuya plunger, certainly not like Michele Frangilli, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to upgrade... :embara:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Better shooting through aggressive spending! When in about needing new/better equipment LAS is just a click away on my phone!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Better shooting through aggressive spending! When in about needing new/better equipment LAS is just a click away on my phone!


Indeed. I have them on speed dial. And if in doubt just do a forum search on AT for "stuff I think I might want and let's see what the general consensus is". Or post a thread like this one and see what's out there. Or mention a product to your coach and if she says "good choice" versus "have you lost your mind?" give it a go. My favorite is to mention something to my Hoyt-centric crowd and see if they look baffled because they never heard of that maker. (They tend to have some tunnel , but that's ok because they're happy with their stuff). 

But never let your lack of ability to drill x's every time get in the way of a shiny. Ever. It's your money. Maybe going from 28# limbs to 38# in one leap could be OTT, though. 

I"d set some $$ aside to pay the monthly bills though. And feed the pets and/or family. After all, that's what milk and cereal is for when one has thrown down one's 401K for the Extra Special Made on Mars riser crafted from Unobtanium available in colors not visible to the human eye.

That said, I am upgrading because I want to.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

I try to apply the same strategy to archery equipment as I do to my other hobbies. If I can recognise that the piece of gear has a specific weakness then I replace it. Of course I like having the new shiny thing too, so sometimes I end up convincing myself that I can recognise a weakness in it just so I can have a new thing. Yes, I have GAS (gear acquisition syndrome).


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

StarDog said:


> I"d set some $$ aside to pay the monthly bills though. And feed the pets and/or family. After all, that's what milk and cereal is for when one has thrown down one's 401K for the Extra Special Made on Mars riser crafted from Unobtanium available in colors not visible to the human eye.


They Make Those?!?!?! Oh God. Ok. An Unobtainium riser is the last thing I need. Are they on Lancaster? Maybe I should go on Lancaster... just to check...


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I did get the pink AAE Master Plunger because it was 5 bucks cheaper than the other colors. :embara:


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

I will probably never NEED new equipment, but WANT? Of course. That is all the reason needed.

And lets be honest. Shooting good is only half the game. You gotta look good when you're doing it, and nothing makes you look better than shooting some nifty new gear.:shade:


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Clarsach said:


> I will probably never NEED new equipment, but WANT? Of course. That is all the reason needed.
> 
> And lets be honest. Shooting good is only half the game. You gotta look good when you're doing it, and nothing makes you look better than shooting some nifty new gear.:shade:


How true.....haha!


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Just make sure you at lease look like you know what your doing. :wink:


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Do you have the extra cash to spare? If you do, yes upgrade. If no, then don't upgrade.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Clarsach said:


> I will probably never NEED new equipment, but WANT? Of course. That is all the reason needed.
> 
> And lets be honest. Shooting good is only half the game. You gotta look good when you're doing it, and nothing makes you look better than shooting some nifty new gear.:shade:


That's my motto. "It's not how good you shoot, it's how good you look shooting." 

That said, ya know, there is a certain smugness if you can walk into a comp with a 20 year old riser, a string that looks like your cat got to it and arrows so sun bleached the fletches are all white. And beat the crap out of everybody. I am not that smug.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Good risers, good sights, good arrows - all smart places to put your money.


 concerning arrows, is there something that will clue you in to upgrade? I'm currently using Platinum Plus arrows, which have been working good for me, but when do I know that I'm getting the most out of them and need to upgrade. Do let's say X10s perform significantly better than what I am using and if so how?



limbwalker said:


> Limbs, plungers and stabilizers? Meh. You won't see so much difference between one and the next.


Concerning stabilizers there seems to be a good number of folks that claim otherwise. Is there a debate on this subject that I'm missing?


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Buying a good dozen arrows is one thing that can definitely improve your scores by itself. I dont think you can really say that about buying better limbs, riser, plunger, or stabilizer (maybe for a sight). With arrows, it pretty much goes that you get what you pay for. 

There is one thing worth noting about that. Buying a dozen x10s after shooting platinums can leave you with a new sort of anxiety you may have not had before. Shooting an arrow that is worth $40 can be a little unnerving at first (at least it was for me). If you dont already have confidence your ability to at least hit the target bale every time, you might wanna wait on the x10s.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

erose said:


> concerning arrows, is there something that will clue you in to upgrade? I'm currently using Platinum Plus arrows, which have been working good for me, but when do I know that I'm getting the most out of them and need to upgrade. Do let's say X10s perform significantly better than what I am using and if so how?


Indoors, you don't need better arrows than Platinum Plus. They hold one indoor world record. I think that's pretty good proof. 

Outdoors - different story.




> Concerning stabilizers there seems to be a good number of folks that claim otherwise. Is there a debate on this subject that I'm missing?


Plenty of debates here. Nothing has proven to be significantly better than any other quality stabilizer. I'd put an old set of A/C/E rods up against anything made today and dare someone to show me a difference in scores. I doubt they could.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Carbon Impact Super clubs or ultrafast for outdoors. At least that's what I do til I am sure i won't be hunting for an expensive arrow in the bushes. The superclubs are inexpensive, come fletched with tips. Get them full length and cut them and glue in the tips, or have Lancaster do it for you. Dead cheap. 

Some of the coaches on here like the Carbon Impact product and I am rather fond of mine -- when I am shooting well I get consistent groups. I know some people who shoot some crazy expensive arrows and their scores aren't anything to write home about but they like them and want to pay for them so that's all that matters.

Personally -- I would rather have some confidence that at 70 meters I'm going to at least hit the bale and not have to go prowling around a snake and tick infested hillside. When that happens if I think it's going to help me, I'll get spendier arrows, like A/C/C's which I had some years ago.

The idea of spending that much money on X10's is terrifying.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Ten_Zen said:


> Buying a good dozen arrows is one thing that can definitely improve your scores by itself. I dont think you can really say that about buying better limbs, riser, plunger, or stabilizer (maybe for a sight). With arrows, it pretty much goes that you get what you pay for.
> 
> There is one thing worth noting about that. Buying a dozen x10s after shooting platinums can leave you with a new sort of anxiety you may have not had before. Shooting an arrow that is worth $40 can be a little unnerving at first (at least it was for me). If you dont already have confidence your ability to at least hit the target bale every time, you might wanna wait on the x10s.


When you upgraded, how much improvement did you see?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Indoors, you don't need better arrows than Platinum Plus. They hold one indoor world record. I think that's pretty good proof.
> 
> Outdoors - different story.


In your opinion what are best bang for your buck outdoor arrows?


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

I noticed a definite improvement when going from my old Beman Carbon Flash arrows to my new Easton Carbon Ones. I can't really quantify it as I don't score myself during practice, but the Eastons do group noticeably better and are more consistent. 

I also just upgraded my stabilisers from SF Axiom+ to W&W HMC+. I don't know that they have had a significant effect on my score, but the bow feels so much better with them on that I think it was worth spending the money.


----------



## Houngan (Oct 19, 2007)

erose said:


> In your opinion what are best bang for your buck outdoor arrows?


I'd have to think Carbon Ones are an obvious next step. The difference between aluminum and carbon is night and day, but I'm still waiting to get good enough that I think the Carbon Ones are a point for improvement to move to X10s or something. When I can execute 20-40 "perfect" shots then I'll start looking at my groups and make the decision to upgrade, but right now I know exactly which part of the shooter/bow equation put the arrow in the 4-ring.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Carbon Ones, IMO, are a waste of good money.

Their quality control is very poor, their spine consistency is not good and even their straightness is poor. They are also not a very durable arrow.

Your money is much better spent on a VAP Victory shaft, or a Medallion Pro IMO.

John


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Just to be sure with apples to apples:

Comparing on Lancaster - 9.95 per carbon one, 8.34 per Medallion XR, 

15.84 per Medallion Pro

There are multiple victory vap's listed (v1, v3, v6), the v1 runs 13.75 per shaft.

Just so you are prepared thinking around $100 on shafts per 12 up to around $200 a set on arrows. Or beyond.


John, what do you think about the dimple nano-xr points? And do you suggest bulldog collars on the X-treme's? Sorry for the derail.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

VAP differences are in straightness tolerance (at least from reading what is on Lancasters site). Number maps to tolerance in thousandths (no idea if this is intentional) so V1 is .001" V6 is .006"
6 thousanths is about 2 pieces of printer paper
V1 - $13.75
V3 - $11.67
V6 - $7.50

For me the biological component will be the limiiting factor for quite some time so Im planning on looking at V6 when we move outside up here in MA (hey things are finaly melting).
No experience yet with VAP or really any other carbon target arrow (shooting easton plat plus indoors now), just noted positive comments on them here.
Paul


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Straightness is vastly overrated, but the average archer doesn't know that, and it sounds good, so that's what they promote. I'd much much much rather my arrows be selected for spine consistency than straightness. 

In my experience, even the V6 VAP's are better than C1's. I'm sorry to be so down on C1's as I know quite a few folks use them, but they are just a very disappointing arrow to me. For a few dollars more, a person can shoot a really good arrow. And with all we spend on travel and registrations, the difference is pretty minor. I mean, make yourself PB&J's for lunch a few days instead of buying pizza, and you can have the difference between a C1 and VAP V3's or even Medallion Pro's. (not to mention the PB&J being better for you than the pizza anyway )

Harper, I think the dimples look cool but I don't use them. I don't use the collars on my NPX's either. I use pins or if I'm shooting Oly. recurve at 70M, I use Beiter Out-nocks (4.92 or 5mm for my 450's).


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Straightness is vastly overrated, but the average archer doesn't know that, and it sounds good, so that's what they promote. I'd much much much rather my arrows be selected for spine consistency than straightness.
> 
> In my experience, even the V6 VAP's are better than C1's. I'm sorry to be so down on C1's as I know quite a few folks use them, but they are just a very disappointing arrow to me. For a few dollars more, a person can shoot a really good arrow. And with all we spend on travel and registrations, the difference is pretty minor. I mean, make yourself PB&J's for lunch a few days instead of buying pizza, and you can have the difference between a C1 and VAP V3's or even Medallion Pro's. (not to mention the PB&J being better for you than the pizza anyway )
> 
> Harper, I think the dimples look cool but I don't use them. I don't use the collars on my NPX's either. I use pins or if I'm shooting Oly. recurve at 70M, I use Beiter Out-nocks (4.92 or 5mm for my 450's).


Thank you John. I'll be the first to promote the better arrows. It's just the first time that seems to hurt the most on the expensive set. LOL. Also, this set is the first using a non-blue on feather or vane. One set of arrows later, I'm pretty comfortable using them.

Rodney


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

mahgnillig said:


> I also just upgraded my stabilisers from SF Axiom+ to W&W HMC+. I don't know that they have had a significant effect on my score, but the bow feels so much better with them on that I think it was worth spending the money.


I am using the Axiom plus right now because it's cheap but I am wondering if higher end stabs are stiffer. AFAIK, one can't hang too much weight on the Axiom + but I could be wrong.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

StarDog, the Axiom+ rods I had were too long and unwieldy, which was the main reason I replaced them. I could have got a second set of shorter Axioms, but I decided to go for the HMC+ with the idea that I won't want to upgrade then any time soon if I bought good ones. I'm not sure I'm good enough to notice a difference in stiffness, but the damping effect is night and day, and I like the balance of the new rods much better.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

I was using a set of SF Premium Carbon stabilizers because they were 100 dollars for a complete set aka very cheap. Recently I ordered a set of the easton contours. I only have the front rod and v bar so far but stuck those on and I noticed an increase in 5-6(around 284-285) points when I'm having good shots. Is it the stabilizer or my head, my guess both but if it makes your scores improve its definitely not hurting you, except your wallet of course.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

erose said:


> When you upgraded, how much improvement did you see?


Well I upgraded to x10s incrementally. First I bought a few half dozen ACC's of different spines, but I quickly found out that I dont really care for them so much. The shaft diameters are all different for the different spines so you have to buy new components for each set of shafts, which was frustrating. I did like how they flew, but for my draw weight the shafts i needed ended up being rather wide for a "small diameter" arrow. So after shooting with those for about 6 months I upgraded to ACG's and I immediately noticed the improvement. They were more forgiving especially at long distance, they tuned better (that could have been because they were closer to the correct spine) and they have the same shaft diameter for all the different spines so that is nice. Right after I bought these I saw a set of used x10s come up for sale, and because I am a horrible gear addict I decided to buy them. I justified it by saying my arrows were still too weak which was true, I was shooting 450's and I needed 410's. After comparing the two for awhile it was obvious. Even used, the x10's were superior. It was partly because they were finally the right spine, partly because of my own personal bias due to seeing them in all the pros hands since i first started shooting, and also partly because they are a better arrow. They have lower tolerances, they are matched by the dozen, and they have a tapered end design that optimizes the arrows oscillatory motion during flight. Also, I was already shooting over 300 on a 36 arrow 70m round so I felt like my skill had reached a level that was "worthy" of higher end equipment. And Since then I have bought 2 dozen more new x10s and I couldnt be happier. One benefit of the A/C/(G,E,X10) is the pin nock inserts. Because the arrow is so small and it has a very durable pin nock insert, it is almost impossible to robin hood an arrow. I break nocks all the time, but I have yet to actually damage an arrow with another arrow. So thats nice. Anyway, sorry about the novel, hope that helps!


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess it would make sense to say that its time to get new gear when the error induced by the gear is greater than the error induced by the archer. If I used that formula however,I would never get to buy any new stuff. When I was a beginning archer with beginner scores I used beginner gear. As I became an intermediate archer with intermediate scores I now use more intermediate gear. I guess if I ever become advanced I would possibly upgrade to advanced gear.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Straightness is vastly overrated, but the average archer doesn't know that, and it sounds good, so that's what they promote. I'd much much much rather my arrows be selected for spine consistency than straightness.
> 
> In my experience, even the V6 VAP's are better than C1's. I'm sorry to be so down on C1's as I know quite a few folks use them, but they are just a very disappointing arrow to me. For a few dollars more, a person can shoot a really good arrow. And with all we spend on travel and registrations, the difference is pretty minor. I mean, make yourself PB&J's for lunch a few days instead of buying pizza, and you can have the difference between a C1 and VAP V3's or even Medallion Pro's. (not to mention the PB&J being better for you than the pizza anyway )
> 
> Harper, I think the dimples look cool but I don't use them. I don't use the collars on my NPX's either. I use pins or if I'm shooting Oly. recurve at 70M, I use Beiter Out-nocks (4.92 or 5mm for my 450's).


How did you know I had pizza for lunch?

Must check out VAPs. And lay off the pizza.

Indoors I like X7's.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

erose said:


> In your opinion what are best bang for your buck outdoor arrows?


Probably the Victory VAP, if I had to pick one.

But it really depends on your price range. There are good and bad values in each price range.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I made the jump from Platinum Plus to Victory Vap Target arrows.
Couldn't spine test them but the shafts all weighed exactly the same.
Added Top Hat tips with Beiter nocks and I feel the upgrade was worth it.
Actually heading outdoors today for the first time.

Nick


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Probably the Victory VAP, if I had to pick one.
> 
> But it really depends on your price range. There are good and bad values in each price range.


I think that is what I'm going to get. Sadly I have to buy my son's first, so he will be my test subject.

On a side note John, I talked to Skip yesterday, and he said you mentioned me. Thanks for that. He is going to loan me one of his old Spigs, to try out, and shoot a little while until I can get my own barebow rig.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cool. Good luck!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

While we're on the upgrade subject and the top is hot:


Limbwalker has a preference for the Victory or even the Carbon Express over Carbon Impact SC which I concede are problematic although they seem to do ok past 20 yards outdoors. Still -- it's time.

Depending on one's budget. Pizza or pb&j

If a choice between the Vap 3 and the Carbon Express XRM which makes the most sense or is it a toss up. Tolerances seem to be similar, outside diameter etc and spine selection. As far as spine selection, length points, fletches etc, that will be another question, but I am looking for a starting point for upgrades til I move into the rare air, as it were.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Which Carbon Express arrows do you mean when you say XRM?

I'm a big fan of the Medallion XR's up to the 1300 spine. From 1100 on up, they lose their appeal as they grow MUCH larger in diameter. From the 1300 on down, they are super duper skinny, and a fantastic arrow for the price.

Above the 1300 spine, I'd give the "value" edge to the VAP for now, until someone is ready and willing to move into a Medallion Pro/ACG/or even SST.

John


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Which Carbon Express arrows do you mean when you say XRM?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Medallion XR's up to the 1300 spine. From 1100 on up, they lose their appeal as they grow MUCH larger in diameter. From the 1300 on down, they are super duper skinny, and a fantastic arrow for the price.
> 
> ...


Yeah the Carbon Express Medallion XR.

so the VAP 3 is skinnier for an 800, 900 spine? well skinny is good. then I may build the budget around those guys til it's time to spend real money.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, the VAP is skinnier even than the ACG and Medallion Pro.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, the VAP is skinnier even than the ACG and Medallion Pro.


Then I'm going to put them on the upgrade list. New limbs need to show up first then I will descend into arrows hell and have more questions.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> then I will descend into arrows hell


LOL! Yea, that's about right.

I remember the very first time I saw a dozen A/C/E's and someone told me what they cost. I was like...:mg:


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

erose said:


> How can one determine when it is time to upgrade their equipment? I.e. when the arrows or limbs that you are using are holding you back as an archer.


In my mind, it's almost showing oneself worthy of an upgrade, or recognizing a dire need. For example, I just stripped the gizmos off my Olympic Rig to shoot barebow. The arrows I had been using are now shooting very weak. I can't shorten them any more, and they have the lightest points in them, so guess what? I get to buy new arrows. Yay. 

My rig is incredibly noisy, so I could almost justify a complete new rig, but I have an affinity with the riser, so I might just get new limbs. 

So many variables, and every case is different. Oh, and do you have the time, knowledge and inclination to set up and hone new gear?

That's jmho. But if you have deep pockets and a wish list, knock your socks off!


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I think if you have had coaching, the knowledge to tune your equipment well, and good muscle memory. The other 70% of making a good shot comes from Focus. Concentration, routine and follow through. 

I know when I worked for a good shot, or just got lucky. 

Confidence comes from success, Shot routine and focus. Only practice when you can concentrate on the shot.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

One of the advantages for me about having decent gear that is properly tuned is now I can just forget about the distractions of "is it me or my equipment?" and just focus on the "me" part.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think you guys need new limbs as it will improve your scores. Then you can sell last years model to me for half price on the classifieds forum.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

arc2x4 said:


> I think you guys need new limbs as it will improve your scores. Then you can sell last years model to me for half price on the classifieds forum.


Ditto risers and sights!!!!!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

arc2x4 said:


> I think you guys need new limbs as it will improve your scores. Then you can sell last years model to me for half price on the classifieds forum.


Hmm...I hear that the Gilo G1 is already out of date - I'll be over reading the classifieds :-D


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Hmm...I hear that the Gilo G1 is already out of date - I'll be over reading the classifieds :-D


It must have worked. One just went up for sale over there.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally I think the real problem is not WHAT to get but what COLOR to get. "Oh I want THAT, but it doesn't come in "just before sunset pale blue fading to a tangerine with a touch of alizarin".

Or it does come in "sunset" but it's hella expensive and I'm not sure I want that particular riser....

And vanes. Vane color. I mean really. That's the WORST decision to make. Not arrow spine and length and tip weight and FOC. COLORS. I would like to have colors that scream "HERE I AM' in a snake and tick infested hillside (can someone make a "clapper" for arrows, please?) But those colors simply do NOT go with the riser. They just don't. I agonize over vane colors. "This is the vane I want but it comes in the WORST possible colors for my riser......"

My coach has the new Hoyt Podium in Silver Ice. With a touch of pink in these dampeners that go somewhere on the riser. and the LOVELIEST pink, green and white WAV vanes on her wee tiny arrows. And a pink "kick stand". And I think the string will be pink too. It's a beautiful sight. When she hauls it out we all stand around and admire it.

That's what an equipment upgrade is about. Not "ohh, you got the new Made in America/Italy/Korea X10 Sureshot Magnifico" but "Dang, I want THAT color."


----------

